# Grouper in Review



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: Grouper in*Review
Grouper, with over 400 species in the family is one of the largest fish families in the sea. Their habitat is wide spread:

Most grouper are excellent eating and offer the sportsman/woman a real challenge. In central Florida waters the most sought after species are, gag, red, snowy, and yellowedge.
Join me as we take a pictorial look at, 'Grouper in Review'. Be sure to 'catch' the short, action packed, video at the end.
Once you pass the 100 fathom mark the grouper are a lot different:










Shallow water grouper are plentiful, offer a real challenge, and are excellent on the dinner table:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

What an honor sharing our state, our grouper, with fellow sportsmen/women. Please share your, 'Grouper in Review'!
*;
the video
*




Bob Harbison
Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------

